

Some Facebook users don't realize they're on the internet - briandear
http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/people-using-facebook-dont-realise-theyre-on-the-internet--xJA_uIE42e

======
soylentcola
I think this has to do more with changing definitions/perceptions than
anything else. To a lot of users less familiar with the history of online
services, the Web is "the internet" and Facebook is Facebook.

------
dlu
Some Facebook users don't realize they're using Internet Explorer. Some
Facebook users also don't know if they're using Windows or Mac.

These are the people we build products for

